# Drummers and Bassists NEEDED



## shtevmato (Oct 3, 2006)

Drummers and bassists are needed for a current metal project i am working on. If you are between the ages of 16 to 20 and live in the toronto area MESSAGE ME ASAP!!!!! or add me on msn at [email protected]


----------

